# Cannot access forum through tapatalk



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Is anybody else having problems accessing forum through iPhone/tapatalk? I just keep getting a message saying the forum may be restricting access to tapatalk!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

That may be something to do with the updates this morning.. anyone else using Tapatalk have any issues?

L


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

It must be a UKM issue Lorian because I can access all other forums


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Admin at tapatalk reckon it's likely to be that the installed tapatalk plugin on UKM is not working and that I should contact the UKM administrator!!


----------



## beef68 (Jul 28, 2009)

Using tapatalk right now and its fine on android


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Hampy71 said:


> Admin at tapatalk reckon it's likely to be that the installed tapatalk plugin on UKM is not working and that I should contact the UKM administrator!!


Try it again now .. but log out first, refresh the page then log back in.

L


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Try it again now .. but log out first, refresh the page then log back in.
> 
> L


Heyyyyyyy sorted. Thanks Lorian.


----------

